# Was mach ich mit 'ner Domain?

## musv

Bitte nicht lachen über das Folgende. Ich hab davon echt noch keinen Plan, weil ich sowas noch nie gemacht hab:

Ich hab 'nen Bekannten, der ist selbständig und braucht 'ne Webseite. Also wurde der Informatiker im Bekanntenkreis gefragt, und das war nun mal ich. 

Da ich auch nicht wußte, wie man da herangeht, haben wir erstmal einen Domainnamen gesucht und die Domain dann irgendwo auf der erstbesten Seite registriert. Die Domain ist jetzt für 3 Jahre bezahlt und erworben. Die Bestätigungsmail kam. Ein Login oder irgendeinen Adminzugriff auf irgendwas haben wir nicht bekommen. 

Dann hab ich in der Firma, wo ich ab und zu mal bissel jobbe, nachgefragt, wie das jetzt mit dem Webspace aussieht. Die haben dann zu mir gemeint, die Sache mit der Domainregistrierung war Mist, denn die Domain kann man nicht so einfach jetzt mit dem Webspace bei Webspace-Provider verknüpfen. Würde der DNS-Server vom Webspace nicht können. Am Besten wär's jetzt, die Domain zum potentiellen Webspace-Provider zu übertragen. Und dazu müßte ich per Fax die Übertragung der Domain vom bisherigen Registrierungsservice zum Webspace-Provider veranlassen. 

Geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher? Kann man nicht irgendwo einfach einen Webspace mieten und die erworbene Domain da einfach eintragen? Was würdet ihr da empfehlen. 

Hab schon diverse Foren durchsucht. Scheinbar gibt es noch mehr Leute mit demselben Problem. Wirklich brauchbare Antworten hab ich dazu aber nicht gefunden.

----------

## 69719

 *musv wrote:*   

> Geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher?

 

Kurz und knapp: Nein.

Ich versteh nicht was an Drucken, Unterschrieben und Faxen so schwer sein soll?

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Was mach ich mit 'ner Domain?

 

<spontaneinfall>Essen!</spontaneinfall>

 *Quote:*   

> haben wir erstmal einen Domainnamen gesucht und die Domain dann irgendwo auf der erstbesten Seite registriert.

 

Das ist mal wieder typisch, ohne sich ausreichend zu informieren einfach wild drauf losgeschossen. (Auf Allgemeinheit bezogen) Um den KK-Antrag werdet ihr nicht drum herum kommen.

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Was mach ich mit 'ner Domain? 
> 
> <spontaneinfall>Essen!</spontaneinfall>

 

Grr, du kapierst es echt nicht! Das Ding heßt zwar Gabel, aber diese ist zum Biken da (würde gern ein Photo sehen, auf dem du dir damit ein Stück Braten in deinen Mund schiebst...).

SCNR   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## misterjack

Essen im Sinne von, Domain aufessen  :Smile:  "Was mach ich mit nem Apfel" Essen! Das schoss mir beim Anblick des Threadtitels sofort in den Kopf  :Laughing: 

genug OT  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher? 
> 
> Kurz und knapp: Nein.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht was an Drucken, Unterschrieben und Faxen so schwer sein soll?

 

Naja - isser nicht evtl seine 3 Jahre Gebühr los -- also muss sie beim neuen Verwalter neu bezahlen? - Oder sind die gezwungen das zu übernehmen?

----------

## schachti

Es kommt darauf an, wo Du die Domain registriert hast. Entweder buchst Du bei dem Anbieter ein Paket, in dem Webspace mit enthalten ist, oder der Anbieter bietet vielleicht die Möglichkeit, Anfragen an eine URL Deiner Wahl weiterzuleiten. Dann steht zwar in der Adresszeile nicht http://www.DeineDomain.tld, sonder http://www.DeinWebspaceAnbieter.tld/Irgendwas, aber zumindest erreicht man über die Domain Dein Angebot.

Oder, wie schon vorgeschlagen: KK-Antrag und zu einem Anbieter Deiner Wahl umziehen.

----------

## Evildad

Das Problem ist, dass die Anbieter vom Webspace/Domain es nicht machen wollen, denn möglich ist das ohne Probleme.

Nur wollen das die wenigsten.

Wo haste denn die Domain und den Webspace registriert?

----------

## 69719

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, dass die Anbieter vom Webspace/Domain es nicht machen wollen, denn möglich ist das ohne Probleme.
> 
> Nur wollen das die wenigsten.
> 
> Wo haste denn die Domain und den Webspace registriert?

 

Das haben die aber nicht zu sagen, du bist der Domaininhaber, der Provider ist meistens nur der Administrative-,  Technische Ansprechpartner und Zonenverwalter. Sollte dieser Provider diesen Wechsel nicht ausführen, so gibt es immernoch diese Möglichkeit.

----------

## Evildad

Sorry ich glaub Du hast mich falsch verstanden ich meinte den DNS Eintrag für den Webspace...

Dem KK Antrag MUSS natürlich zugestimmt werden.

----------

## musv

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Wo haste denn die Domain und den Webspace registriert?

 

Bisher ist nur die Domain registriert. Darum dreht sich ja das Problem. 

Registriert haben wir das Ding hier: 

http://www.eu-domain.bz/

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Naja - isser nicht evtl seine 3 Jahre Gebühr los -- also muss sie beim neuen Verwalter neu bezahlen? - Oder sind die gezwungen das zu übernehmen?

 

Genau das ist das Problem.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Entweder buchst Du bei dem Anbieter ein Paket, in dem Webspace mit enthalten ist

 

Kostet knapp 10 Euro mehr als in dem Laden, wo ich ab und zu mal Webseiten programmier. 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> oder der Anbieter bietet vielleicht die Möglichkeit, Anfragen an eine URL Deiner Wahl weiterzuleiten.

 

Kostet auch schon wieder extra und wäre nur 'n schlechter Workaround aber nicht die Lösung des Problems.

----------

## Evildad

Darfst du die DNS Einträge der Domain manuell verändern oder machen die das auch?

----------

## musv

Bis jetzt gibt es nur die Domain - kein Login, keinen Webspace, nichts. 

Bei Provider muß ich erstmal noch etwas googlen. Strato klingt bisher ganz nett. Aber ich werd da erstmal noch etwas suchen.

----------

## franzf

Ich möchte bei der Provider-Frage mal www.udmedia.de ins Rennen werfen  :Wink: 

Bin mit denen recht zufrieden. Nicht zuletzt weil bei den Servern standardmäßig schon Gentoo installiert ist, und soweit ich weiß auf den Servern fürs Webhosting ebenso.

----------

## artbody

Schaut wie eine völlig undurchdachte Aktion aus

1. Frage 

Was soll darauf alles laufen ?

Nur Html-seiten ... bis hin zu sowas wie egroupware?

apache mysql php perl ...ftp ....?

ssh zugang ?

zu erwartender Traffic / Zugriffe etc

eigene Backuplösung oder ...

usw

Kurz gesagt ein Anforderungs Plichtenheft erstellen.

dann erstmal Z.B. 

google "schlechter support strato" *Quote:*   

> Results 1 - 10 of about 28,400 German pages for schlechter support strato . (0.23 seconds) 
> 
> 

 

canhost hab ich z.B. für ne kleine künstlercommunity 

schlechter support canhost *Quote:*   

> Results 1 - 10 of about 136 German pages for schlechter support canhost. (0.32 seconds)

 

ein Vergleich lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Manche Provider bieten auch bei Vertragsabschluß bereits bestehende Domains zu übernehmen an. aber den KK brauchst du da auch

----------

## manuels

Die Daten musst du aber relativ zur Menge der Kunden sehen

----------

## misterjack

Ein Google-Vergleich, wie suess  :Smile:  Etwas nichtssagerendes gibts garnicht!

----------

## ScytheMan

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ein Google-Vergleich, wie suess  Etwas nichtssagerendes gibts garnicht!

 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Apfelkuchen-gegen-Gruppensex--/meldung/109894/from/rss09

rly?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> rly?  

 

Da dieses Geschehen in Absurdistan stattfindet - rly!   :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ein Google-Vergleich, wie suess  Etwas nichtssagerendes gibts garnicht!

 

Naja wenn man nur die Summe vergleicht, bleibt es sicher nichtssagend, aber wenn man sich die Treffer genauer anschaut und einige Geschichten dazu ließt, kann man schon eher eine Aussage treffen.

also bei canhost hatte ich max reaktionszeit von 25 minuten auf eine Beschwerde.

----------

## manuels

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> rly

 Eine Abkürzung für really? So was Übertriebenes.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thargor

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   rly Eine Abkürzung für really? So was Übertriebenes.  

 rly?  :Laughing: 

----------

## misterjack

Nichtmal ein eigenes RZ, sind bei Level3, wie lame  :Laughing: . Ich bin mit meinen Server bei Hetzner, die bieten auch Webspace an  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Schaut wie eine völlig undurchdachte Aktion aus

 

Jo, so ging das Ganze los. Also eigentlich war die Koversation so oder so ähnlich: 

A: "Ich brauch 'ne Webseite."

B (ich): "Ja, das ist schön. Dafür brauchst du Webspace und 'ne Domain."

A: "Na dann, wie machen wir das."

B: "Ich hab da auch keine Ahnung davon, hab ich noch nie gemacht."

A: "Dann such halt mal."

B: "Wir können ja mal gucken, ob Deine Wunschdomain überhaupt noch frei ist. Such halt mal bei Google."

A: "@!#???"

B: (tippt bei google irgendwas mit "Domain" ein und klickt auf den ersten besser Suchtreffer und tippt da die Wunschdomain ein.)

B: "Sieht so aus, als ob Deine Wunschdomain.de schon vergeben ist. Wir können ja mal bei mit xxxxx.eu suchen. 

A: "Dann mach halt."

B: (selbe Prozedur wie oben - nur jetzt halt mit Suchbegriff "EU-Domain", wieder 1. Treffer, gleiche Domain als EU-Variante ist noch frei).

A: "Ok, dann nehmen wir die. Wie geht's jetzt weiter?"

B: "Naja, du brauchst noch Webspace dazu. Wie du die Domain mit dem Webspace verknüpfst, weiß ich auch nicht. Müßte dazu erstmal nachfragen."

Nach kurzer weiterer Konversation mit ziemlich viel Inkompetenz auf beiden Seiten, tippt A die Kreditkartennummer bei dem Domain-Registrierungsservice ein und kauft die Rechte an der Domain für die nächsten 3 Jahre. 

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 1. Frage 
> 
> Was soll darauf alles laufen ?

 

Bisher ausschließlich HTML. Eventuell könnte noch PHP und relativ unwahrscheinlich aber möglich MySQL dazukommen. 

Zu erwartende Zugriffe + Traffic steht in den Sternen. SSH-Zugang ist glaub ich nicht nötig. Backup auch nicht. Soll was ganz minimales werden. 

Ein Pflichtenhelft ist vollkommen übertrieben. 

[quote="artbody"]google "schlechter support strato" *Quote:*   

> Results 1 - 10 of about 28,400 German pages for schlechter support strato . (0.23 seconds) 

 

Ja, mit Strato hab ich so meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Siehe dazu hier meine Leidensgeschichte: http://www.ciao.de/strato_de_DSL__Test_8363514

Dachte aber, der beschissene Support von Strato würde sich eher auf das DSL-Geschäft beschränken, weil da ja beschissene Service von Freenet dahinter steckt. 

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Manche Provider bieten auch bei Vertragsabschluß bereits bestehende Domains zu übernehmen an. aber den KK brauchst du da auch

 

Deswegen wird die ganze Aktion etwas langsamer und durchdachter angegangen.

----------

## artbody

Für so ne Einfach HP reicht eigentlich sowas einfaches

wie z.B. http://canhost.de/start/webspace.php?ANI=Alle

hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht und ein Forum gibt es auch

Strato war schon immer bei den billigen Sache Vollpanne

----------

